# Ibanez RGA72QM: To buy or not to buy.



## Mr Violence (Apr 17, 2010)

I did forum search on this model, but not much has been said on it that I could find.

Went to local shop today to trade in old shit that I'll never get around to selling and an Ibanez RGA72QM caught my eye. I grabbed it and played it and it was phenomenal. Amazing fretwork, perfectly set up, low action, very nice grey quilt top and I loved the Gibraltar bridge. I was kind of confused on the 7 being in the title, it being a 6 and all. I'm thinking about using the money I get from my old beaters to grab this thing, as I borderline fell in love with it.

Anyone have experience with these?

They also had a new RG1550M that I played. It says Prestige on it but it didn't feel like it at all. Maybe I don't like maple necks like I thought I should, but the setup was atrocious and the playing was all wonky. Maybe set up, I'd like this a little more. I'd love a neon guitar, but something about being that cheesy just irks me. Unless it's a Universe, I feel dirty about it.

Anyways, if people want to see specs, here are Ibanez links:

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RGA72QM






Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RG1550M






Let me know what you guys think of the RGA72QM or similar RGA models!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2010)

Go with the guitar you like most. Which seems to be the RGA72QM. (By the way the "7" in the name is the trim level. )

While the RG1550M is in all likeliness built better, with higher quality materials and components, it's not an arched top, mahogany body guitar with a slightly thicker/rounder neck, such as the RGA72QM. It also depends on if you want a trem or not.

If the Prestige isn't your thing, then don't get it.

This is all coming from a die hard Ibanez player who loves his UV's more than most family members.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 17, 2010)

To me, both will sound relatively "meh", so I'd say go with the 1550m, they look fantastic in person and feel great, this is speaking from experience, and basswood can sound great with great pickups in it. The 1550m I can say will feel undoubtably better and have better quality.


----------



## Mr Violence (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, I should've clarified. I'm focused on the RGA and if anyone has input on it. I'm not getting that RG1550M. Just brought it up because I played it and I liked the RGA better.

Sorry for the confusion. A lot of people here like the RGA, and I played one with a natural finish a while back and didn't care for it. This one really struck me. Just was curious as to what people think of this new line here.

Thanks for all the input!


----------

